# trout



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

anybody know a good recipe for baking trout


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Fresh or salt?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

SS,

For Specks, I like to bake w/2-3 tomato slices, a piece of lemon, pad of butter, touch of salt & pepper. To moi, Greys are not near as good eating so I deep fry'em.

For freshwater trouts ya on your own  

Get cookin',

`bucket


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

they're greys i have grilled them before and they were excellent but i want to try something different


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

put the fillets or steaks on some tinfoil..............drizzle with good olive oil............sprinkle of old bay...........fresh tyme[pretty much....but not covered]....touch of fresh rosemary..............handfull of fine chopped fresh parsley.....................then slice lemons as thin as possible and cover the fish......good splash of white wine....then seal the foil tight..bake till nice n flaky and the lemons are slightly crisp[20 min or so at 350]....incredible


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

raxarsr said:


> put the fillets or steaks on some tinfoil..............drizzle with good olive oil............sprinkle of old bay...........fresh tyme[pretty much....but not covered]....touch of fresh rosemary..............handfull of fine chopped fresh parsley.....................then slice lemons as thin as possible and cover the fish......good splash of white wine....then seal the foil tight..bake till nice n flaky and the lemons are slightly crisp[20 min or so at 350]....incredible


YUM! That's got my mouth watering! Now all I need is the trout! I just ate breakfast and this recipe got me hungry again!


----------

